# How long after ice out do you start bluegill fishing?



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

How long do you guys wait after ice out to start after the panfish again?Usually I don't start till NBA playoff time, thats when T.V. is boring and the fish are on their beds at night,Shane


----------



## Big Al (Sep 11, 2000)

I've been out in my float tube with ice still on the lake. When it's that early I target them in the same places I ice fish with the same type of presentation and usually clean up. As the water warms I usually find the fish moving progressively shallower as the weeds green up.


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

Ice out is ok I usually fish for eyes then though. Baysof lakes that warm quick are good spots for early spring. I get my biggest gills (other than durring winter) right after the bass spawn, off of the bass beds.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

We fish right at first ice out, just make sure you are careful with the boat for any floating ice. We also use the same presentation as ice fishing.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

24 hours


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Immediately, if not sooner


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I didn't know you were supposed to quit......


----------



## Crappieman (Nov 12, 2001)

BINGO,SFW1960 has the correct answer.


----------



## Can't Touch This (Dec 31, 2002)

Obviously year round is the time to fish for them. BUt, the best gill fishing, is usually around late may- early june when the bulls come on their beds, then you really start to get the HUGE bull gills. I reeber last year on kent, i think around momorial day, we NAILED the bulls. I think this year, it will be more around early-late june, ususally, it's momorial day.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crappieman _
> *BINGO,SFW1960 has the correct answer. *


Crappieman ,Thanks!!!
I guess some folks can't seem to find the "bulls" all year round... hehehehe!
Keep poundin' them DawGs!!!   

 * S F W *


----------

